# gummy poop???



## tallmomma (May 10, 2006)

My ds is not quite 4 mo. old yet and almost 17 lbs. He is exclusively bf and is doing well. I am wondering if any of you have experienced bf poop looking gummy? Kind of like a thick paste, almost stretchy sometimes. It's golden colored (yellowy brown, but probably more brown) and still smells kind of sweet. He usually goes every 5-6 days..sometimes more, sometimes less. It's definitely not thin, but not formed or hard either. It's soft and mushy. Almost reminds me of a brown marshmellow creme. He is strictly bf. Would you be concerned?


----------



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

No, I wouldn't be concerned. Both my boys were once-a-week-poopers







both had poop of a similar consistency to what you're describing while exclusively breastfed between about months 3 and 6, if I recall.

So long as he seems content and is doing well, I wouldn't worry about it at all! His digestive system is maturing and his voiding right along with it


----------



## crbyard (Apr 10, 2006)

Same here. My daughter is 3.5 months old and has the same frequency and consistency. The only thing I worry about is getting the goo off of her diapers before the stain sets in! Intense stuff. Our Ped said that it's all good. Fret not.


----------



## AmyA (Mar 5, 2005)

Sounds just like my ebf'd twins poo!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like there might be some mucous in there. My DD had that a lot and I didn't worry about it, but I know that it can also be an indication of a food sensitivity. If you're worried about it you can try cutting dairy out of your diet (dairy is the most common culprit) and see if it improves. Typically speaking, though, there are other symptoms that accompany the sensitivity (excema, rashes, irritability, etc) But all in all, I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------

